# first of 2 questions Speed King



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, I recently ended up in posession of a late '30's early '40's Huffman frame badged with a Speed King badge. has any one heard of this and does anyone know about the history of this brand. is it a hardware brand or what?? here is a photo of the badge, which is in decent shape but looks terrible.




Scott


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 12, 2008)

*RE: Speed King*

Hey Scott, I have this CWC bike w/a Speed King badge, it's just like a regular Roadmaster badge (except for the name) with the crossed flags. I don't have any other info, but it could well be a store brand. ~Adam      

  Not sure why pic isn't posting-it was working yesterday!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2008)

fixed your photo for ya, thanks for the info. I have to say i like the one with the race car better though 
Scott


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 12, 2008)

Scott....a green super streamline just recently sold on ebay with a Speed King badge. It also had Western Flyer decals on the tank. The badge looked NOS so it probably was not original. So now we still don't know who sold them or who made them. Maybe someone else out there knows (?).
John
p.s. It looked more like your badge than the CWC style.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2008)

that green streamliner has been on ebay bunches of times and was originally from the Castelli collection. it is all wrong and that is why he has had trouble selling it. the first and most obvious problem with it was that it was originally a Firestone. I don't think Western Flyer sold streamliners though I could be mistaken
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2008)

I just went through my old photos and you are correct sir!!the green bike does indeed have the same badge!



so now the question is was Speed King a badge used by Western Flyer? and if so during what years? and why does that Firestone have a Western Flyer badge?? I know Huffman made bikes for Western Auto so it is possible though most of the ones I've seen and the couple I have, have Western Flyer badges.
Scott


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 12, 2008)

*speed king*

Hey Scott.....I searched the internet and the only references (other than Continentals Speed King Tyres) I found were (1) Wm. Bingham Co. Cleveland,OH. was on the badge with Speed King (no photo) and (2) This photo of what is obviously a prewar Cleveland Welding bike which may have the same badge as yours or the Roadmaster style. I can't tell from the photo.
John


----------

